# Quicktime Error 36 I/O Error



## Raiden104 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok, so I just bought Starsky and Hutch and I converted it to MPEG-4 so that I could watch it on my iPod. Well, every time I try to add it, I get this weird error that says Quicktime Error 36 I/O Error. I have no clue what that means. I am running Vista, but I don't think its a problem, because everything else works. Please help me


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Do you have Quicktime on your computer? How did you convert the DVD?


----------



## Raiden104 (Apr 29, 2007)

I used Cucusoft to record and convert the video. I do have quicktime on my computer, seeing as how it comes with iTunes.


----------



## Carman23 (Oct 11, 2007)

I was getting error -36: I/O Error from QuickTime whenever I tried to play a .mp4 video that wouldn't post into iTunes.

I had 14 .mp4 files that this was happening to.

I was running 32-Vista with a USB Flash-drive, with "ReadyBoost" turned on.

When I "safely removed" the USB Flash-drive, and tried the 14 files again, they all immediately worked properly.


----------

